# Litter Box Preference



## fuzz16 (May 2, 2012)

There is a lot of threads about perferred litter so i wanted to see about litter boxes, too! What kind do you perfer and why?


----------



## fuzz16 (May 2, 2012)

I use normal cat box, cheap walmart ones as i replace them every six months


----------



## PaGal (May 2, 2012)

Right now, I am using an aluminum baking pan. The kind you usually use once and trhen throw away. I have two cat boxes from walmarts. One for in the cage and one for outside. It took up too much space in the buns temporary cage and he is not big enough yet to need that size. The one for outside the cage is not being used since the bun pees onlt in the box he is using and only drops a poop or two outside the cage.

I am watching carefully to make sure he doesn't begin to chew it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 2, 2012)

I use large rubbermaid containers. I found the buns are more faithful to the box if they can poop in pairs. (buns that poop together stay together?) Even the largest cat boxes I could find weren't big enough. Thank goodness I'm not trying to fit the boxes into cages.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 2, 2012)

I generally prefer the large cat boxes or something bigger, but some rabbits have different ideas. I also prefer a grate so they aren't sitting in the litter.
Korr and Amelia have a small corner box as well as one that is a bit bigger than a large cat box (it was a gerbil cage bottom). They both fit in it and it works for them. 
Lillian has the bottom of a small cage (1X2 ft or so). While it is a bit big for her, it works and she uses it as well as having space for the hay rack. 
Kraken pees and poops in the corner, so he has a large corner box. He will use whatever I put there, but since he only goes in the corner a corner box works for him.
Tesla will only use a small corner box. I have tried a cat box and large corner box, but he would not use them at all. He uses the one he has so I am happy.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (May 2, 2012)

I use a covered cat litterbox, and I love it! I put hay in it every day, and get literally no hay mess because it's all contained. I do switch out the litter relatively often (every second day) since he's eating off of it and because its a contained area so I don't want him submitted to the ammonia, but it's a fantastic litterbox and hay solution!


----------



## saidinjester (May 2, 2012)

I have a small bun, so I am lucky to be able to use the typical small animal litter box that I think they mainly sell for ferrets at pet-smart/co? Its square w/ one tall side. It seems like I might be the only person who doesn't keep hay in/near the litter box. My bun isn't a "poop while he munches" type, so I keep the food on the other side of his pen.


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

We use for Molly and Gubb the regular rectangular Petsmate cat pans without lids. My goal is to make something more covered to keep the hay a bit more confined. They like to sit next to each other in the boxes and munch hay. 

Atts and Matth have green totes from Walmart. They aren't rubbermaid brand, but just a kid kind for storing toys and stuff like that. I cut out a portion of one side on each of them where they can jump right in, but litter doesn't fall out. 

Used to use Aspen, but lately Yesterdays News has been the best because it doesn't stick to Matthias' epically fluffy pantaloons. 

I do put the hay in the litter boxes, but to one side. I change boxes every other day, and add fresh hay daily. I try to scoop their boxes, but Troy sometimes beats me to it. :baghead


----------



## JuneBug3 (May 3, 2012)

I was using the corner pan but June out grew it. Now i use a plastic dish tub i picked up at Dollar Tree. I put her hay and pellet bowl on one side (bc she goes when she munches) and she pees on the other side in the corner. I like it bc it gives her more room to do her business and she can sit in there and eat without having to sit in her pee.


----------



## Katiedarling (Sep 9, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but the subject is litter box choice. I am just this minute thinking about putting a huge glass baking dish (that i don't need) in Lucy's cage. She chews EVERYTHING that is plastic and I am on my 3rd box right now. This last one, she actually ingested pieces of it so I am on watch with her right now to make sure she's ok and the Vet's office suggested a metal pan or just remove the litter box altogether, don't use one. Well, Lucy won't go without a box. LOL

Am I crazy for considering a heavy glass baking pan or just resourceful? She can't eat it, it's too heavy for her to move around and I assume it will be a breeze to keep clean. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Bville (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I saw a picture of someone's rabbit and they were using a glass baking dish. Maybe they will read your post and let you know. Have you seen those cardboard disposable cat litter boxes? It would probably get to expensive, but it is a safe alternative to plastic. As for metal, I think I saw a large metal nesting box at Tractor Supply that I suppose you could use for a litter box.


----------



## Katiedarling (Sep 9, 2013)

Bville said:


> I think I saw a picture of someone's rabbit and they were using a glass baking dish. Maybe they will read your post and let you know. Have you seen those cardboard disposable cat litter boxes? It would probably get to expensive, but it is a safe alternative to plastic. As for metal, I think I saw a large metal nesting box at Tractor Supply that I suppose you could use for a litter box.



Thank You! I was looking at Tractor Supply's website earlier and didn't see one listed. I figured I would take a trip up there when I'm feeling better. Until then, I am going to try the baking dish and see what happens. I don't want my little Lucille Bunn holding it. How uncomfortable? LOL


----------



## PaGal (Sep 9, 2013)

I would think the glass baking dish would be fine. Glass can break but I can't imagine a bun breaking one. A metal pan should work also. I'm sure you would want one though that would not rust over time.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the corner litter boxes because it encourages the rabbit to go in one spot and it is easy to clip on the cage without the rabbit flipping it. I recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Troller (Sep 10, 2013)

I use a cement tub, 3ft x 2ft 8 inches tall. I got big buns and a big mess to clean up but the tub rinsed fairly easy and I think they appreciate the space. However one of these days I got to get around to cutting a side for easier access.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 10, 2013)

The walmart storage containers are what I use. (on the poll, I counted it as 'normal cat box type,' even though it isn't actually a cat litter box. )

The walmart storage containers tend to be larger and cheaper than the 'official' cat litter box.

I used to use the high corner litter boxes in my earlier rabbit days. I didn't realize what I was missing until I started using the large boxes. The rabbits seem to like the large ones better (imo) and now I can put the hay in there much more easily. They have a 'pee' side of the box and a hay side. I couldn't do that with the little corner boxes.


----------

